# Best Homes For Cold Weather



## buddha2005 (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi,

I am looking to purchase a home in Michigan and was wondering what type of material the home should be made from to withstand the cold weather, snow and ice without too much damage.  I was told that vinyl/metal siding is best.

Thanks,
Kris


----------

